# Thinking about a vizsla puppy



## jachambers

Hello,

I am new to this forum and was hoping some of the regulars could help me out. I have been wanting a weim for a long time, but due to the horror stories I have heard, I am thinking about a vizsla. I have done some research online but was hoping to get opinions from owners. 

My first question regards crate training. Does anyone keep their dog in the crate for 8 hrs or do the majority go home during lunch? 

Second, Does anyone live an apartment at all? I most likely be living in an apartment the next couple of yrs and was hoping someone else has been in this situation. I understand they need lots of exercise and I am very dedicated to making sure he or she receives the appropriate amount. I exercise 5-6 days a week so I dont think that it will be a problem and there are also local dogs parks where I can go and even let the dog swim.

Any opinions and suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Jessica


----------



## steltz02

Hey Jessica.

I crate my Vizsla puppy, sometimes 8 hours a day, but usually more like 6. If I leave him for 8 or more I come home at least once. He does not like being crated when i am not around and he barks and whines when he is in there. He is getting 'better' and has only been crated about 8 times for long periods when I am not home, so hopefully he will get used to it. I crate him at night and he sleeps fine throughout the night right next to my bed.

I live in an apartment. The neighbors always make jokes about my dog whining, but I don't think it is too loud where it is actually bothering them. They can just hear him in the hallway.

From my understand your experince with your Vizsla will have alot to do with his personality. Make sure the breeder does a personality test. 2s and 3s on the scale would be idea. My puppy was lots of 2's several 1's and one or two 3's (The more 1's the harder to tame, more rambunctious, etc. More 5's is scared, submissive, calm, etc).

Currently I am running with my 10 week old puppy 2 times a day. Our furthest run has been about 1.5 miles, but in no time he will be able to run a marathon, they are just natural athletes. Having a place for your dog to swim is awesome. I am still looking for a place, where do you live? As long as the puppy is outdoors running around or walking around 1 or 2 hours a day then he will be fine even if he lives in an apartment.

Just go into this with the right attitude. This is NOT easy. He will chew on everything, he will pee on the carpet 100 times, he will poo on your clothes, he will whine, he will bark, he will cause you to miss out on some fun times...
buttt he will also warm your heart when he looks at you with those puppy dog eyes, he will be a faithful companion, and a lifelong friend. Just know that it is a commitment, and for us apartment dwellers it is even more difficult, because we can't just throw him in the back yard and let him run wild. His life depends on what we make of it, that is a pretty big responsibility.

I love the Vizsla breed and wouldn't have gotten any other. I just can't wait for him to stop peeing on the carpet, and whining in his cage, then I will be happy  They are extremely smart and learn pretty quickly, Jagger can sit, lay down, 'kennel up', heel, come, and stay and I have only had him for 14 days. 

We are in a similar situation, so if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## jachambers

Thanks so much for your response. If you think of anymore advice or things you wished you would have known prior to get your puppy let me know.


----------



## Vlicked

We have an 8 month old pup and he is by far the best dog I've ever had. This is our first V, having always had labs, and if he's representative of the breed standard, V's are affectionate, smart and very quick to please.

My recommendation is to google for a local vizsla club in your area which have great resources on the typical breed behavior and temperament and are very honest about what it takes to be a V owner (like, they are naturally more jumpy!). From experience, I cannot stress enough how important it is to exercises V's; rain or shine or sleet or snow. They are MUCH happier and less likely to destroy your Jimmy Choo's.

Crate Training: our V is the first dog I've ever crate trained and is the best thing I've done. However, if you get a puppy, they cannot go 8 hours in a crate..I don't think I would recommend that for an adult dog, but I'm sure people do it all the time and it's just fine. The "rule of thumb" is that dogs can hold their bladder 1 hour for each month of their age. We're lucky in that we're just 10min away from work so my husband and I take turns coming home at lunch. In regards to crate training, I would follow instructions you receive implicitly...it really does work if you do it right.

Take training classes. We signed up thru Humane Society who offer puppy classes up to Advanced training. So important as our V is still learning his manners and without HS, we'd be lost. Again, first dog I've taken time to train properly...oh so important! Not to mention how important it is to socialize your V! I also hope to do some field training as he seems to be quite the natural hunter.

But maybe you already know all this, so sorry to babble.

I do not think living in an apartment should limit you in getting a V, as long as you are very religious in getting your V out for walks and play time...and I mean EVERY day. They are a high energy breed, just like Weimeraners and German Pointers, or any other hunting breed for that matter! They will exhibit behavioral problems when not exercised enough. I think Steltz is honest when saying it will be a little bit of an extra challenge.

Steltz02 is absolutely right: "he will also warm your heart when he looks at you with those puppy dog eyes, he will be a faithful companion, and a lifelong friend." I love our V. They are the most cuddly and affectionate dogs.

Good Luck!


----------



## steltz02

Great post Vlicked!! I enjoyed the read. 

I feel like I can 'handle' Jagger, but just about everyone is recommending some sort of training. What is the difference between formal training and just training him by yourself?

2 things I am still having problems with:
1.) Come - when he doesn't want to come , ie chewing on a stick or being petted by someone else
2.) He still cries in the crate even after 4 weeks; I followed the crate training instructions closely

Any suggestions?

He just ate my ipod charger as I typed this  Good times!


----------



## Vlicked

Nooooo!!! Not the Ipod Charger!!! Our little Loki just had a fling with our living room pillows the other weekend. It was really the first time he was destructive with anything. But we haven't neutered him yet...so I think he's exhibiting some typical teenage behavior!!

Crate training was hard for us...again, we'd never done it before...and, even at 8 monhts old, I admit he will cry sometimes when we go away, and other times he's just fine...go figure. But he's perfect at night!

We literally took a weekend off and worked with him for two straight days building up time in the crate after doing the little baby steps for a couple of weeks. And we fed all his meals in there for at least a month straight! Oh how he cried at first!! But the best advice we had was: once you've built up a little time with him in crate, put a good movie in to watch (of course the crate would be in the room with you) and just put up with and ignore the whining but calmly and quietly put some treats thru the mesh in the crate when he's quiet. At the end of the movie, he should be settled. It sure did work! The other important thing we read was to absolutely ignore him when he's in the crate as well as up to 1/2 hour after you take him out! Then they don't think it's FUN time as soon as they're realeased. Here's what we followed (and probably similiar to what you have).
http://www.ddfl.org/tips_dogs.htm - there's a "Crate Training" pdf under the Puppy Issues section towards bottom. I also read a lot of their other handouts!! But it looks like you've only had your pup for a short while, so don't give up as it does take some time.

In regards to training him yourself, I thought classes were invaluable as I'd never properly trained a dog before. The instructor also trains the trainer! That's what was important to me; understanding HOW to have proper body language, when the right moment to treat was, etc. But maybe you've had dogs before and know all of that! We also got "My Smart Puppy" by Brian Kilcommons and Sarah Wilson and watched the DVD that came with it. I never would think a class would hurt, even if you did a puppy class at a humane society or some other place. We loved the puppy class because there was always a 20 minute play time at the end! It's so fun to watch the little buggers play!

So, the whole "Come" command!! Whew. Again, our pup is going thru the crazy teenage years. He was SOOOOOOO great about coming in his early months...then "I'm sorry, you want me to do what? I'm just going to go chase this bird into oncoming traffic." BUT!! He's getting a lot better again and I have one thing to thank...baby food. We learned that trick at the humane society! Every time he comes, just give him a little lick out of the jar. The other key is to call him and then release him over and over. THen they don't think that every time you call, their play time is stopping. I try to do that when he's plying with other pups.

We're having problems with Loki jumping on guests. We were told to ask guests to completely ignore him until he sits. But everyone that comes in can't help but pay attention to the cutie. It is a challenge.

Well, I'm just offering up advice from experience...I know everyone is different. Good Luck! They are just so much fun to have around.


----------



## spicyvizsla

i realize the last time someone posted on this topic was months ago..however i am going through a few of the problems as of now with my 7 month old female V. and i was wondering if any of the issues that either of you had were solved and if so how did you make it happen. this advice would be invaluble to me right now. Cayenne stays in the crate fine at all times. but...she jumps like nobodies business on everyone and everything. i know this is in part to her breed but there must be some way with time and patience that this can be curbed. any help would be awesome!


----------



## virgilsmom

This is our second V, he is 7 mos old and we've had a lot of trouble with jumping also. Virgil quit responding to the come command recently too. I started carrying a handful of special dog food in my pocket. When I need him to to come I give the command and then hold out a piece of dog food. He falls for it every time. Jumping seems to be the worst in the AM so I've been telling Virgil "Down" and holding my flat hand out in front of me and as soon as he quits jumping he gets a piece of food. Our V is responding quite well to this. 

We have a lot of cats and when he decides to give a little chase I tell him "No kitty", show him the piece of food and he stops chasing. I realize this is bribery, but if it gets us through his youth I'm fine with it. I'm sure I used to bribe my kids once in awhile too.  One more thing he started doing recently is when I say its time for bed, He drops his head and goes limp like a small child that doesn't want to do something and he won't move. Treats are helping a little with this. Hope this helps, V's are very entertaining and fun. Mine is 48 pounds and is pretty heavy when he ties to sit in my lap, so he usually just gets to rub his face all over me.


----------



## spicyvizsla

thanks for the info! so your male 7 month old V weighs 48 lbs? my female 7 month old V only weighs 37..and yeah so she's a girl and she's going to smaller..but i'm just worried she'll be too small.. :-\

and i have the issue with bribery all the time. it's like okay so we are supposed to reward with a treat and then they will learn but Cayenne knows how to sit, down, off, up, leave it, drop it, wait, stay, come, touch and settle..but she has quite a bit of selective memory sometimes and if she doesn't either see me pick up the treat bag or know for a FACT that i have treats, she simply stated won't do it. i hide the treats and try to not even bring attention to the fact that i have them when i tell her a command..but she always knows.  it's impossible. and the jumping has just got to stop! when you go to friend's houses and your dog is "counter surfing" it's more than embarrassing. and she's never even tasted people food but she goes at it like there is no tomorrrow. it's just awful!!!:-[


----------



## madaboutvizslas

My bitch is 6 months old and 36lbs. She also jumps up when I get home at night and when she is excited. Since she was 8 weeks old we have been very strict on getting her to sit in front of us if she wants to say hello or wants attention but she just can't help herself sometimes. My friend also has a 3.5yr old bitch and she is just the same.

One thing she does do a lot is want to play bite your hand when she runs past. She has never broken the skin but it is frustrating if she does it to visitors. I am at a loss to work out how to discourage this as she has usually run off when you need to tell her off so the moment is lost.

Any ideas?


----------



## 1notenough

sounds like my two brothers they are seven months full of energy.I have owned several types of scent hounds and pointers.Let me tell you this they were bred to run and smell just like a fish was ment to swim.the only thing that they care about other than that is you and eating.play you and food thats about it.they are smart dogs but a hound can be very stubbourn.My boys are not going to be sexually alterted i just preferr it that way.i am not affraid of the challenge.I give them the best of everything.and only expect the best in return. Do Right by Your Dog.You chose him or her as your best friend.teach him to be smart teach him to obey and you should have no problems.well i have to go time to run the boys before work.good luck shoot straight and live well.


----------



## Vlicked

Well...our guy just turned one. And the jumping around people has been the one thing that has been the most difficult for us to break. It's the worst when we encounter strangers...I also wanted to add that V's are inherently more jumpy and more inclined to be part of the pack. I've learned that people just don't understand this no matter how many times you explain it. 

What's sort of been working for us at home when visitors come is to tell everyone NOT to give him any attention which includes looking, touching or talking. Turn your back to him if he jumps and only try to pet him if he's sitting. hahahahahahaha. Like I said. Sort of works. He is getting better with those who come to our house more often.

But you can tell he responds with more gusto and energy and jumpiness to those that start to bend down towards him and go "oh puppy!! what a cute dog!" I'm like "NNNNNNNOoooooo!!!! Please don't encourage him!" People just don't understand that attention equals praise for being rude.

I think we're going to have a training party where we invite people over and have them keep ringing the door bell and come in and walk in and pay Loki no attention. I figure a steady stream of people doing that all night might help!


----------



## 1notenough

mine are jumpy it just dosent stop if i tell them to stop they act like they did something wrong.why cant i jump all over you dad whats wrong with that


----------



## virgilsmom

Our first V whose name was Lincoln, was 45# at maturity. He actually was the perfect size for when he wanted to sit in your lap. And he wanted to sit in my lap everytime I sat down outside. The whole family laughed at this but I thought it was sweet. Current V, Virgil is a larger dog and really doesn't fit in laps very well. 

Also to help with the jumping, I have started not petting him until he sits. At the first pet he sometime gets up, but will sit right back down on command.

For play biting, we gave a quick high yelp instantly and said ouch. We did this early on (around 3 1/2 months old when we got him) and Virgil became really careful with his teeth. He still loves to mouth your hand, but I never feel teeth.


----------



## spicyvizsla

i know Vs are naturally jumpers and they also like to hold your hands/arms in their mouths when they want you to know that they love you. Cayenne does both.

we have tryed the whole don't acknowledge her exsistance when you come in the house and turn your back on her when she does jump on you. it works but when we get her to sit and then let them give her attention she's back to the whole jumping thing. i think she really tries not to jump up but she feels so below everything that's going on that she thinks that the way to get our attention. the thing i HATE most is when she "counter surfs" i.e. jumps up with front paws on the counter tops in the kitchen and is nearly walking up and down the length of the counter just on her hind feet.

and about the play biting..we did the same with Cayenne from a very young age. when she bit too hard we yelped quite loud and made sure she knew that she had hurt us. she outgrew biting our hands after she had got all her adult teeth in. like i said she still mouths your arms/hands..but only if she really does love you. it's not something she does to everyone.;D


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Yeah, our Lucy has nailed the training. All but come! Her nose really gets her in trouble, but if I walk away, around the corner and say come, she will. She does not want us out of her sight. Also we got a 35 foot leash from dog.com and worked hard with that, so she was free to wonder, but we still had control. She too thinks everyone wants to pet her all the time, guess that is the lover in them.

I would have to agree with whoever said, the best dog they have ever had! My V is 8 months old, she is an amazing dog. I already want another one. 

We take classes at Pet Smart, our trainer has been great. 

Our puppy never really cried in her crate, it is the place she hides her bones and toys. I wouldn't say she loves her crate, but she does not hate it or cry on a regular basis. If we are not home, she would rather be in the crate. But from day one, she was in the crate, never in our bed. We slept on the floor by the crate, moving further away every night, until we were in bed. Then one night when she was 4 months old, we were reading in bed and she was on her bed next to ours sleeping, and we left her there. She slept all night, moving forward, she is not in her crate at night, only 8 hours during the day. We got one of those baby gates, it has been a great $10 Target investment. When she was a puppy we came home at lunch, to let her out for about 15-20 mins. Check into your local puppy daycare, our V loves it there. She gets to play with other dogs in an open play environment. She goes maybe once a week or once every other to use some of that energy.

Good luck!


----------

